# can anyone identify this piece of music?



## dm137 (Dec 18, 2007)

hi, would like to find out the piece of music behind the new 'cat protection advert'

heres the link: http://www.cats.org.uk/newsandevents/adviewer.asp

if anyone could help that would be great!!

cheers


----------



## spiros (Dec 18, 2007)

Beethoven my friend, sonata number 14


----------



## dm137 (Dec 18, 2007)

thankyou sir


----------

